# Help installing step lights in concrete steps



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

All weather boxes are made of rust resistant material so rusting will not be a problem. The conduit coming into the box should provide sufficient holding power so nothing else should be needed, I personally would use PVC conduit for this. There is no ideal location but putting it closer to the bottom of the riser would be helpful and it would also provide better illumination of the lower step.

Your plan overall sounds quite good but go ahead and buy the lights you plan on using because many of the newer ones (LED in particular) sometimes to the standard size boxes.


----------



## ubelongoutside (Jan 23, 2015)

Msradell said:


> All weather boxes are made of rust resistant material so rusting will not be a problem. The conduit coming into the box should provide sufficient holding power so nothing else should be needed, I personally would use PVC conduit for this. There is no ideal location but putting it closer to the bottom of the riser would be helpful and it would also provide better illumination of the lower step.
> 
> Your plan overall sounds quite good but go ahead and buy the lights you plan on using because many of the newer ones (LED in particular) sometimes to the standard size boxes.


Thanks for the feedback. I did attach the mounting lugs as I found out they're galvanized and the screws stainless. I'm using the flexible conduit into the liquid tight plastic connectors so I should be good there. 

I am using LED's and tried them in the box with the gasket and the covers. I'm actually making use of some oversize switch plate covers to create the recess for the gasket and the covers. I plan to get some pictures of my setup to post here for anyone else that's thinking of doing the same thing (assuming it works :laughing.


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

Wish an electrician had come along. I don't know the answers, but:
1. What will the concrete do to your metal boxes over time?
2. How will you get your wiring to the boxes?
3. Have you considered using PVC boxes and conduit?
4. Another option is bronze ($TICKER $HOCK ).​


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

1 of our stoneyard suppliers sells led's which fit into mortar joints - pretty neat,,, haven't tried 'em yet


----------

